# Remedial farrier Lancashire?



## spark56 (30 June 2014)

I'm looking for a remedial farrier in Lancashire. A few names have come up but I could really do with some recommendations (or otherwise). The ones that have been mentioned are Tony Kaye, Steven Hardaker, Andrew Shuttleworth, Red Rose Farriers/Craig D'Arcy and Paul Woodall.


----------



## Micky (30 June 2014)

Check your local vets as they will know of the remedial farriers in your area, how i found mine and he works with the vets when/if there is a problem, always handy!


----------



## spark56 (30 June 2014)

Micky said:



			Check your local vets as they will know of the remedial farriers in your area, how i found mine and he works with the vets when/if there is a problem, always handy! 

Click to expand...

Thanks, totally agree but my vets work with quite a few so it doesn't help narrow down the choice!


----------



## Janovich (1 July 2014)

Craig D'Arcy is mine and he is a remedial farrier as well as a barefoot farrier too!  He works closely with my vets and also contributes to their newsletter too on a regular basis.  Always on time for our appointments and if he's delayed for any reason, he'll call or text me which is a good thing in my books.

Craig has noticed that a lot more owners are now turning to barefoot than in previous years (which is great coz my lad is!).  It's nice to know I have a very 'broad minded' farrier


----------



## Annie B. (2 July 2014)

David Beardmore is fantastic treating two of my horses with extensive specialist remedial shoeing. He was recommended by Leahurst and Oakhill vets and is treating on two other yards local to me putting right work done by two of the farriers listed above with horses that have had their feet put out of balance.


----------



## spark56 (3 July 2014)

Thank you both for the feedback


----------

